# 3 Phase / 1 Phase question



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

J91 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Im told an office runs 120v, 3 phase with a hi leg. However the wall sockets are for single phase (they look like the residential ones). 3 phase type equipment is being made for that office, however since the wall sockets look like the single phase ones, the machiney cant be plugged in. Since im told the office runs 3 phase, can the wall sockets just be changed so a 3 phase machine can be plugged in or is it more complex than that?
> 
> Thank you.


I hate it when I'm told :blink:


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

J91 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Im told an office runs 120v, 3 phase with a hi leg. However the wall sockets are for single phase (they look like the residential ones). 3 phase type equipment is being made for that office, however since the wall sockets look like the single phase ones, the machiney cant be plugged in. Since im told the office runs 3 phase, *can the wall sockets just be changed so a 3 phase machine can be plugged in* or* is it more complex than that?*
> 
> Thank you.


*Basically, NO*. 

*Basically, YES.*


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

J91 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Im told an office runs 120v, 3 phase with a hi leg. However the wall sockets are for single phase (they look like the residential ones). 3 phase type equipment is being made for that office, however since the wall sockets look like the single phase ones, the machiney cant be plugged in. Since im told the office runs 3 phase, can the wall sockets just be changed so a 3 phase machine can be plugged in or is it more complex than that?
> 
> Thank you.


*TRANSLATION.....
*This is my office space, the electrician said I need 3 phase run to the wall receptacles. Can't I get by with just changing receptacles and not spend all that money?


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

A Little Short said:


> *TRANSLATION.....
> *This is my office space, the electrician said I need 3 phase run to the wall receptacles. Can't I get by with just changing receptacles and not spend all that money?


:notworthy:


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Swap out your single phase receptacles for the VFD type. Done.
P&L


----------



## J91 (Oct 23, 2016)

telsa said:


> J91 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


Thanks for the reply.



A Little Short said:


> J91 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


Not really. I dont mind spending some money to get it right (though obviously the less i have to spend the better). The equipment manufacturer said the machines require 3 phase receptacles, and that the machinery can't be plugged in a single phase type socket. The plant electrician is away for a while so i just wanted to get some opinions/options as i need to see if there's a way to do it as soon as possible preferrably.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

J91 said:


> The plant electrician is away for a while



Wher'd he go


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

Who would do it if your electrician is gone?


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

J91 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Not really. I dont mind spending some money to get it right (though obviously the less i have to spend the better). The equipment manufacturer said the machines require 3 phase receptacles, and that the machinery can't be plugged in a single phase type socket. The plant electrician is away for a while so i just wanted to get some opinions/options as i need to see if there's a way to do it as soon as possible preferrably.


None of us will be in a position to give you what you need. You need
to wait for your plant electrician to return, or get another another 
electrician in, to find out what it'll take to run 3-phase, at the required
voltage and current, to the locations required. 
P&L


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

J91 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Im told an office runs 120v, 3 phase with a hi leg. However the wall sockets are for single phase (they look like the residential ones). 3 phase type equipment is being made for that office, however since the wall sockets look like the single phase ones, the machiney cant be plugged in. Since im told the office runs 3 phase, can the wall sockets just be changed so a 3 phase machine can be plugged in or is it more complex than that?
> 
> Thank you.


Honestly, given if I was TOLD that the office was 120V 3phase, with a bitch leg, that gives you 60Vac , and 104V on the bitch leg.
You would have to talk with the mfr to ensure that their equipment was either compatible with 60Vac 3 ph, and/or that they could work on the high leg at 104 Vac.
Most mfr's will work with you on these types of things.

either that, or wait till your plant sparky comes back :laughing:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

About J91
What is your electrical related field/trade:
Electrician
General Location
Florida







Another illegal alien swam across the Rio Grande again.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

macmikeman said:


> Another illegal alien swam across the Rio Grande again.



Like this !


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

To J91 the original poster: These other guys are jerking you around. Here is a picture of a three phase receptacle outlet. Open up your outlets and you will see there is three wires sticking out connected to the old 120 volt ones. Simple to fix when you use this three phase style one. Three terminals for three wires. Easy peasy! Good luck! You should be able to find lots of those outlets down at ACE Hardware stores. :thumbsup:


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

You're giving all our trade secrets away MacMike ...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Guys that come here and lie on the 'about me' section really tick me off. Especially when they ask ridiculously ignorant questions.

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area. 

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. 

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/ 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread should be closed.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

The best answer is get a electrician to come in and deal with it or your plant electrician come back.

this is very compacited item and it not that easy to convert from single to three phase unseen.

sorry.,, 




Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed. 
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------

